# 2013 128i 12k miles



## CG9090 (Apr 27, 2021)

I am purchasing 2013 128i w/ m sport package with only 12,000 miles.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

It only has 12k miles.
Get written documentation on the inspection and run a carfax. That’s about the best you can do.
If they really wanted to make the sale have them make a short 2-3 minute video going over the tires/brakes/suspension/underside and engine compartment.


----------



## CG9090 (Apr 27, 2021)

deleted


----------



## CG9090 (Apr 27, 2021)

CarFax also shows only renewal of registration for each year it was owned.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Ever thought of flying out and inspecting it personally and driving it back?
How much does it cost to ship a car? Probably less than a plane ticket.


----------



## CG9090 (Apr 27, 2021)

$300. I can rent a car to go and drive there . It's 4 hours from me but it would be worth it to find out.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Agreed. 300$ to have some semblance of peace of mind OR save a disaster to the tune of 15k is worth it in my book


----------

